# batch cooking



## wmcmahon (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi all, I am trying to find information on batch cooking. I have to give a 30 min presentation on the subject next week. What I know about batch cooking will only take about 2 minuets to explain. If anyone can point me in the right direction, it will greatly help.
thank you!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Wcmcmahon and welcome to Chef Talk. Since you've posted a question rather than an introduction here in the Welcome Forum, I'm going to move your post to a more appropriate forum where it'll get the attention you're hoping for. We invite you to return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what is batch cooking?


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

In the UK (well, the bit I come from), 'batches' are large white bread rolls. Is that what you meant?
Or did you just mean cooking lots of the same thing all at once?


----------



## wmcmahon (Jun 5, 2006)

What I mean by batch cooking is: say you have to cook 200 portions of broccoli. You cook only 20 portions at a time to help maintain quality of the product as well as waste?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

who's your audience?


----------



## richc (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi
two minutes should do it then go to the bar for the other 28:beer: :crazy: 

i suppose id go down the line of defining what your view point of batch cooking is and broaden it(batch cooking vegetables but then again fast food restaurants batch cook also etc etc)

I ve batched cooked for fifty cover restaurants but likewise batch cooked for a function of 500 on a flow through so you could think up all the different scenarios where batch cooking could be useful and advantageious to quality , organisation and cost effectiveness.

equipment plays a big part in batch cooking wherebye your ideally looking at quality cookers steamers etc(as opposed to rickety old equipment that seems to develop its own idea of how hard its going to work that day) that will return the same result time after time and the importance of training staff to be aware that the cooking times and temperaturess are cruscial to getting a quality result

Batch cooking is designed to maximise quality, cost effectiveness,consistency of product and plays a part in reducing the pressures on the kitchen team

just some thoughts for you in no particular order that i hope will help you get started. but id better get back to writing my menus now:lol: 

good luck with the presentation


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

Sous vide cooking too - we cook a few dozen portions of lots of stuff at once sous vide, from artichokes to saddle of lamb. Allows us to buy in bulk and sell portions over a few weeks that it stays good.


----------

